# Free PowerPoint Viewer



## henry33 (Jan 7, 2008)

1. My question posted Saturday was not answered. The posting was to expire tomorrow but it is already gone.
2. I asked why the free viewers for PowerPoint for Mac I found online all  display only an empty folder after I try to install them.  All I was told was use iWorks.  I don't want it - I use Appleworks. I don't have and don't want Keynote either.  Are all the free PowerPoint Viewers online just hoaxes?  The photos I want to see came from a Mac user. If just converting them to pdf solves the problem for everyone why didn't he do so?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 7, 2008)

Which free PowerPoint viewers did you download? Can you provide a link?

There are other options, such as NeoOffice.
http://www.neooffice.org/neojava/en/index.php

Why don't you have your friend change the format of that slideshow to something more versatile (for you!) Seems unusual to send someone a powerpoint presentation, when a lot of folks would have no way to play it.

Upgrading to Leopard will alsogive you more ways to natively view a larger variety of 'foreign' file types.


----------



## barhar (Jan 7, 2008)

'Microsoft PowerPoint 98 Viewer' downloads (as a file titled 'PPT98VW.hqx') and de-compresses (as a folder titled 'Microsoft PowerPoint 98 Viewer') correctly.

Contents of the folder titled 'Microsoft PowerPoint 98 Viewer':
'Microsoft PowerPoint 98 Viewer' - Mac Classic (System 9.2.2 or earlier) application.
'License' - Text File.
'Read Me' -  Text File.
'Supporting Files' - Folder.

Contents of 'Supporting Files':
'PowerPoint Viewer First Run' - Mac Classic (System 9.2.2 or earlier) application.


----------

